
How to increase serotonin in the human brain without drugs - amelius
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2077351/
======
irickt
1) Think positive thoughts, 2) Get exposure to bright light, 3) Exercise, 4)
Take tryptophan (not foods containing tryptophan) though this is considered to
be a drug in some countries.

------
jgalvez
[http://raypeat.com/articles/articles/serotonin-disease-
aging...](http://raypeat.com/articles/articles/serotonin-disease-aging-
inflammation.shtml)

